# canon G9 alternatives



## dhawald3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi

I am n00b 
but planning to pursue photography as a hobby in my free time instead of playing games on pc.

Will be starting out by taking classes from an experienced Pro. photographer.

is Canon G9 good for my kind??

also suggest some other camera options in the same price range.

I am not going SLR right now as I am not a Hardcore photographer yet.
or shuld I??

But will only be able to afford the cheapest of the SLRs
so please suggest good SLRs nearest in price to the G9.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

The G9 is a great 'digi-cam'...maybe the best one.  But it's still not a replacement for a DSLR.  

I strongly recommend you look at a DSLR instead.  Look at the Canon Rebel XTi (or the older XT).


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 7, 2007)

Go look at the Canon Rebel XT.  If you're taking a class from a pro, this is what he'll teach you to use, and it's MUCH easier to learn your settings and things on an SLR, instead of fiddling through menus and "codenames" for what you really want.

Good luck!


----------



## dhawald3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> Go look at the Canon Rebel XT.  If you're taking a class from a pro, this is what he'll teach you to use, and it's MUCH easier to learn your settings and things on an SLR, instead of fiddling through menus and "codenames" for what you really want.
> 
> Good luck!



What if I go for EOS 350D as 400D is costlier


----------



## myopia (Dec 9, 2007)

the ricoh gr-d or gr-d II would suit you well. same manual controls as a DSLR. a full on slr would really be best though. as u will find out soon, it's all about the lens!


----------

